# Clinics



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am mainly talking to the people in Saskatchewan for this one... but does anyone know any clinics in Saskatchewan, that are going on in 2013 that you can bring your own horse to. I Know of a few, but in them, I cannot bring an unbroke horse. I am wanting to get more experience, and find a way of training that is best suite for Breeze, and in order to do that, I would like to bring her to a clinic, so she can be there and learn to. 

I could bring her to a colt starting clinic, but that requires breaking her, and if I do that while she is 2, I am going to wait until fall, so she can be almost 3. 

Basically I want to go to a clinic where you train your horse from the ground, not from on in the saddle... Anyone know of any? 

I have done a lot of looking on kijiji, and on the web, using google, facebook, etc.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know if you'll find any where you don't actually ride her. If that's your plan, you may have to wait until next spring. Or you could take private lessons in the fall.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, I am planning on breaking her myself, that is why I wanted to go to some clinics before hand, I use to take lessons, but I do not anymore, and I am not going to again, I have found a few where it says we get respect and control on the ground, but I do not know if they mean it is all ground work, or if I can bring Breeze, and not have to ride her.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Just talk to the person running the clinic. Usually people want to be riding by the end of the clinic, but I guess you can do whatever you want.

If you do private lessons with a trainer, they should be able to help you with the groundwork, too. The only disadvantage will be that you won't get to watch other people work their horses.

You could also pay to audit a clinic rather than bringing your horse. That would be a good way to figure out if you like the clinician's style before you spend more $ and get your horse involved.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

That is a good idea, but I only want to go to a clinic so I can bring my horse, and see if there method works for her, and she can be there so we are working directly with her, not some other horse.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You can always go as an auditer... Probably better so you can see how the methods work on various types of horses. Then when it comes time to apply them to your horse (other others) you can say to your self "wow she is reacting like Mr. Bubbles, I'm gonna stop doing X and try Y instead because it worked for him." I love watching, lessons or clinics. Plus its cheap or free!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I might actually do that. I know that next summer, I am wanting to take Breeze to a colt starting clinic, if I do not break her before that. She will be 3 sometime in 2014, so I am wanting to wait until summer of 2014 to break her, but might put a few rides on in winter, if everything is going good. 

A lot of the clinics I am interested in going to are out of the province or too far away in the province, but I am still looking


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

How far is to far?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't have my licence, so to far would be anywhere north of Prince Albert and East of Regina would be to far for my parents to take me. I can go to the US boarder and to the boarder of Alberta but nowhere beyond that. If I had my licence (soon i will get it) I would go all the way to BC and to the Manatoba boarder if I could to find the right clinic to me, but that will have to wait a while.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Would your parents take you to the Equine Expo in Saskatoon? They have some demos. I've never been, but it looks good.

Saskatchewan Equine Expo


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Google Glen Stuart's website for his schedule. I believe he will be in Saskatoon but don't recall when. He does various Parelli levels and I hear he's excellent. There are a few others and I'll get the info on them for you. Jonathon Field will be in Saskatoon May 9-11 for Course 1. If you check his website, schedule, there's a link to course 1.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Gord Searle and Glen Kipp do clinics in the area sometimes- they do like the natural horsemanship stuff, but you can take horses that aren't broke. I did a couple hours when I first got Walter in Gord's clinic.


----------

